# Pectic enzyme



## harleydmn (Aug 29, 2012)

Well going to try fresh cab franc grapes this year from a local vineyard. I have never done anything but kits and this spring I did Chilean buckets of juice. I have been reading alot and some say to use pectic and some don't mention it at all. What are your thoughts on this, to use pectic enzyme or not?


----------



## Julie (Aug 29, 2012)

I would use it. I helps break down the fruit and helps in the clearing of the wine as well.


----------



## joea132 (Aug 29, 2012)

Definetly a plus. I use color pro as a pectic enzyme and color enhancer. I've been very happy with the results.


----------



## harleydmn (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok, so its a go


----------



## joea132 (Aug 30, 2012)

I won't ever go back. Colorpro is a little expensive but I was impressed at how much it broke down the pulp on my last few batches. Plus my color is incredible. Regular pectic enzyme works great too. Read up on how to use it though. I usually add mine ~12 hours after sulfiting to kill wild yeast.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Sep 1, 2012)

Pectic Enzyme is not recommended for Red Grapes
Malvina


----------



## dralarms (Sep 1, 2012)

joea132 said:


> I won't ever go back. Colorpro is a little expensive but I was impressed at how much it broke down the pulp on my last few batches. Plus my color is incredible. Regular pectic enzyme works great too. Read up on how to use it though. I usually add mine ~12 hours after sulfiting to kill wild yeast.




Where do you get colorpro.?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 2, 2012)

I would recommend a dose of Lallzyme EX along with Opti-Red. Both available from MoreWine.


----------



## blazerpb (Sep 2, 2012)

Just curious Malvina. Why are Pectic Enzymes not recommended for reds? I've used pectic enzyme in the past on my reds and switched to colorpro last year. I was planning to go back to pectic enzyme this year.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 2, 2012)

Pectic enzyme is fine for "country wines" but for wine from grapes there are much better products available that are optimized specifically for fresh grapes.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Sep 2, 2012)

blazerpb said:


> Just curious Malvina. Why are Pectic Enzymes not recommended for reds? I've used pectic enzyme in the past on my reds and switched to colorpro last year. I was planning to go back to pectic enzyme this year.



Pectic Enzyme can cause a drop out of color and a sedimentation coating on the sides of bottles after a year or two. It really is good for settling white juice prior to fermentation. And as stated above there are really much better enzymes for Reds that extract color and break down skins which mimic a cold soaking. I believe when one uses an enzyme of any kind it is imperative to add fermentation tannin and or oak to the ferment when the fermentation begins as this is further insurance in avoiding bottle sedimentation. By the way no amount of filtering will solve this condition. 
Malvina


----------

